# 10 year old Warmblood/TB Mare Conformation



## BitlessSporthorse (Sep 10, 2020)

I can't really tell if she is butthigh by those pictures but she seems functionally down hill. I would mainly focus on really getting her to use her hind-quarters to take pressure/weight off of her front. Especially if you want to jump her.
Legs seem ok, shackles are a bit short and steep, which is good considering jumping. Soft/long ones would be worse.

Any healthy horse should be able to do low level jumping, just keep in mind that she will be naturally front-heavy and that you will have to work on that to help her stay sound.

Other than that, I'd be more concerned atm to build up some muscle, as she strongly lacks those. I know she is a thoroughbred cross, but more topline would still be nice and helpful for both of you.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She’s got so many lumps and bumps on her legs, I’d be inclined to get some X rays done before working her too hard.
She looks as if she’s over at the knee on the third photo down.

The rings could be caused by mechanical laminitis caused by too much work on hard ground and the lumps and bumps could tie in with that.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ditto to Jaydee. Def looks like 'ringbone' on that right hind pastern but looks lumpy in other legs too. But if 'only' high & non articular ringtone, may not effect anything much, which maybe why your coach not worried - assuming they know what's what. Are other lumps hard or soft? Have U had rads?

Yeah over at knee, going along with high heels in front. The 'ledges' above all hooves suggest hoof walls pushed up into soft tissue & bones likely low in capsule. Maybe 'just' from chronically long, peripherally loaded walls. Correctable. Will draw on couple pics to illustrate what I see when on computer later.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh & good pics for confo but if U want hoof critique, need other angles - see link in my signature for what's needed.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

OK, apologies for being a bearer of bad news. **Bearing in mind that as mentioned, the 'ringbone' might not actually cause her much grief for a fair while at least, also with only a few pics & little info to go on, maybe not quite as it seems... So, first 'port of call' I would absolutely, as Jaydee suggested, have a good equine vet come check her out & xray, to see for sure what the extent of the damage is. How old is the horse & what is her history?

Also get the horse well trimmed, to get her feet in better shape - I'd do all that before I'd consider doing any jumping or such with her. I'd actually only ride/work the horse lightly & on yielding footing until her feet are in much better shape.

Now, first the foot question. As said in your other thread, rings & ridges like that are commonly diet/metabolic related, but can be from other causes too, including mechanical. As they are relatively uniform on all feet, pretty frequent, I would be thinking it's systemic. But there are also some pretty significant mechanical issues as well, which will be able to be corrected with good hoofcare & management.

I've drawn on your pics to emphasise the 'ledges' above the coronary borders on all feet, and also that the rear of the hoof walls, in fores at least, are up high on the lateral cartilages - there's little 'foot' above the walls at the heels! Which indicate the hoof walls are pushed up around the internal structures, or, alternately, you can think of it as the foot/bones have 'sunk' or dropped low within the capsule. This is unfortunately common, from horses being left peripherally loaded, be that bare or rim shod, particularly if on hard footing - that means, hoof walls are taking the brunt of the horse's load, with little or no support underneath the foot. Trimming to load the soles & frogs more(tho that may mean she needs padded boots or such even on yielding footing for a time, esp if they're really weak/thin) and keeping walls level with the sole & frequently enough trimmed so they don't overgrow will relieve them & allow them to start to 'relax down'.

I've also drawn on, to emphasise the long & 'run forward' heels of the fore feet. Can't tell from these angles whether/how much the toes may also be run forward, but I'm guessing they are, despite being relatively straight. I've also emphasised the significant quarter flares on the right hind, and flare to the medial side of left fore. All that can also be corrected with good farriery. 

Now for the legs... second pic is where I've emphasised lumps & bumps - aside from blatantly obvious ones on right hind fetlock. If they're hard lumps, they're osteo arthritis - calcification - and on the fetlock this is called 'ringbone'. You can do some reading about ringbone & here is one web page for starters; https://barehoofcare.com/index.php/home-on-the-range/lameness-rehab/ringbone 

There are some lumpies above the fetlocks too - tho I'm guessing it's an old fence injury on the right hind cannon. The left knee especially looks funny, but as mentioned earlier, could be just from the high/weak heels causing her to be 'over at the knee', so good farriery could correct that too.


----------



## AgatsuEquine (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you so much Loosie. It is extremely kind of you to take the time to do this for me. I wish I took you along with me to look at horses! I feel foolish indeed, I know I should have had a PPE but I was naïve and hoped my coach who loved her and saw no issues was as educated as she made herself to be. Lesson learned!!! I bought this horse to be my regular riding horse and to build my jumping skills. I feel with this new info I may want to consider finding her another situation for the long term so I don't make things worse for her. She is 10 and I was told she had only been in real work, hunting mostly over the past year and before that not much of anything. 

I have no radiographs or xrays at the moment. I will work on keeping her fit and having the farrier make her feet look nicer hopefully and see how things go with her.

Again thank you everyone for your opinions. Greatly appreaciated.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I must admit I have no clue as to the bumps. I have never seen anything like that.

I am very impressed that you are going to have her checked out further, and that you are willing to find her another occupation if there is an issue. Having the well-being of the horse is so important. 

Please keep us posted as to the results. We all learn from each other.

Wishing you good results and much success!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I will be very interested in hearing about the xrays.


Were the sellers horse traders? do you know anything about them? Did you ride her at the time of the purchase?


I hope things work out that she can be a wonderful riding companion.


----------

